# What paint color will be more suitable for my company interior?



## TTpainting (Sep 19, 2013)

I have my own IT company and i want to change the interior painting color of my company, recently the wall color of my company is of light blue color but now i want to change the color so can anyone suggest me the color that will suitable for an IT company.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What ever color you like, it's hard to say with out seeing your logo, match your logo colors.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

purple:whistling2:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

red, white and blue... that combo sounds familiar but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> purple:whistling2:


With a panda logo??


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> With a panda logo??


 
why, yes, of course


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

With your logo you could easily go with red, blue, green, or yellow.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

play video before reading:




I would stay away from anything too aggressive, like yellow, black, or mauve. Instead, feel the tingly fresh excitement from blue , whites and misty greens of ocean foam lapping at your naked sun soaked skin. Taste the brinyness of those interior walls rather then limit your experience to the visual sensation only. Catch the cool breeze of sky blue whispering softly past your ear with a flash of Navy blue streaks embraced by white clouds. Finally, scream at the orgasmic pleasure of a sun set orange accent wall as you collapse into an oblivion of satisfaction.

Your customers will be pleased!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> why, yes, of course


Like that??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like Green in various forms.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Chartreuse.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Like that??


 
except the paint in the can is green


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's your mom's basement - ask her what color she would like. :yes:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

IT company .... pink :whistling2: soft pink


----------

